# Bottomless pit?



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

I am finding this an interesting phenomenon... My Protomelas hertae seems to be bottomless pit when it comes to eating. He will eat and eat and eating without showing any signs of being full, looking full or looking fat over over time. All my other Africans will either start showing signs that they are less interested or the other couple that don't are either getting fat or are quite thick. This guy though while not skinny looking by any means is not getting fat(dragon blood) or really thick like my other 2 pigs. He is still growing though but according to the max size listed he getting close to max size. 

I am just astonished that he can eat as much as he does and not start getting fat. I have never seen this before except with really young fish. I feed these fish well with pellets twice a day, so it's not like he is underfed.


----------

